# My new movie!



## cedsifu (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi, i'm new on this forum. my name is Cedric and i'm french. 
My french website is now in english too.
I want to show what i do.
This is my new short movie:
Trailer : 
http://cedcosuperstars.free.fr/videos/return2.wmv

the movie :
http://cedcosuperstars.free.fr/videos/returntohk2.wmv

Do you like it?


----------



## rutherford (Mar 23, 2006)

EXCELLENT!

Thanks for sharing.  The best stuff is definitely at the end, and Jessica was great.


----------



## hemi (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats cool as hell, Im sure it took some time to put that together. Love the ending


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 24, 2006)

Great stuff....yes, the end was funny....never underestimate the power of women


----------



## cedsifu (Mar 24, 2006)

My web site is now in english

http://cedcosuperstars.free.fr

You can see jessica fight back in the alternative end!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, that must have taken a lot of work! Good job and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 24, 2006)

cedsifu said:
			
		

> My web site is now in english
> 
> http://cedcosuperstars.free.fr
> 
> You can see jessica fight back in the alternative end!


I like Jessica's fight scene...you should make a film with her kickin' some butt


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 27, 2006)

That movie was awesome.

The ending was pretty funny.


----------

